# Antelope Island Hike



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm thinking of going to AI this weekend for a hike and try to film some of the mule deer bucks. I've never been there before. Does anyone have any suggestions on where I might be able to find the bucks? thanks


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

South end of the Island is where I've usually seen most of the deer. Park at the ranch house and head out from there.


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info Garyfish.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You might stop at the Visitor's Center as well, and ask one of the rangers. I'm sure they'd be glad to help as well.


----------

